# some help please



## 92cw12 (Sep 5, 2008)

HI can anyone please help identify this plant?i its very fast growing and new plants keep growing from it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is that it is one of the Hygrophila corymbosa varieties.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd say so too.


----------

